# Possible bag



## pdsniper (Jan 9, 2017)

made this possible bag for my best friend for Christmas and I thought it came out pretty nice put a pocket in it for his cell phone and some loops for nipple wrench speed loader and what ever else he might want to put on the loops also plenty of room for patches bullets and caps and other essentials, what do you all think


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 9, 2017)

very nice ...


----------



## snuffy (Jan 9, 2017)

VERY nice.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 9, 2017)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 9, 2017)

pdsniper you do very good and neat work. I used to do some leatherwork and know good work when I see it.
I would have never thought about dedicating a pocket for a cell phone though. My pockets just hold flints, priming tool, premeasured powder vials and stuff like that. I could always put my cell phone in one but it sure won't fit like yours.


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 10, 2017)

Well I just thought everyone carries one now a days and when hunting its good for safety in case you or some one else gets hurt so I just kind of modernized it by putting a pocket in it for his cell it can always be used for something else if needed, oh and thanks for all the complements guys just want to share with you to make sure I on the right track and get good Ideas from you all


----------



## Roadking65 (Jan 10, 2017)

How much to make me one?????


----------



## deermaster13 (Jan 10, 2017)

Very nice!!


----------



## stabow (Jan 10, 2017)

I heard the GPS app came in handy for Lewis and Clark ?


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 10, 2017)

pdsniper said:


> Well I just thought everyone carries one now a days and when hunting its good for safety in case you or some one else gets hurt so I just kind of modernized it by putting a pocket in it for his cell it can always be used for something else if needed, oh and thanks for all the complements guys just want to share with you to make sure I on the right track and get good Ideas from you all



I had resisted carrying a cell phone for several years even though my wife had bought one for me. I just didn't want someone calling me out in the woods. Then one morning while climbing down from a 16' ladder stand on Gum Swamp Creek, my hand missed a rung. Next thing I knew I was on my back in deep mud, trying to get air back in my lungs, and assessing the damage. While unable to move I thought about that cell phone that I'd left at home.
I was lucky. Just had the breath knocked out of me. And I've carried a cell phone full time since.


----------



## SASS249 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice work and very practical.  I have read a lot of original descriptions of various items and accouterments.  I cannot ever recall an original reference to a "possibles bag", although it has been years since I looked at much of the western mountain man stuff.  I kind of think the possible bag term was originated in movies and TV but could be wrong.
Most of us into living history would call that a shooting bag.  My shooting bag ONLY contains the items for shooting or maintaining my rifle, with the exception of a compass.  However, on my other shoulder I carry a separate bag that has the other stuff I might want for a trip afield.    Not a criticism, just one of those random factoids that pop up in my mind sometimes. You do good work and  your friend is lucky to get something he can treasure and use for years.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 11, 2017)

My understanding is that what most, me included, call a "Possibles Bag" was actually called a "Shot Bag" or "Shooting Bag" back in the day. This bag held your shooting essentials.
Since the early pants did not have pockets something was required to carry the various items a man carries. So another larger bag called a "Possibles Bag" was also carried by the early hunters. This bag carried anything the hunter or mountain man could expect to need.
I do believe the Possibles Bag originated during the mountain man era and it is documented fact. Or so I have read.


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 11, 2017)

Thank you guys for all the kind words, I am no expert like some of you are on authenticity just tried to build something for my best friend that looked the part since he shoots a Hawken rifle like me but add a few modern touches that a nicely tucked away inside, it took me the better part of a day to make it since it was my first one and I gave him a nice powder horn to go with it, now I'm going to build me one oh and I'm sure if Louis & Clark would have had access to GPS they would have used it lol


----------

